# Mobile Pre USB Setup?



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Is there a thread similar to the Soundblaster USB card thread that discusses how to go about connecting the Mobile Pre with a Dayton EMM6 mic or ECM8000?

I.e., what adaptors/connections are needed, what to turn on/off in the software, etc.?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There are a number of threads on the mobile pre, just search for "mobilepre".


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

For connections, see the last picture diagram in this thread. Adapters are also covered in the thread as well.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

I was using the soundcard from my laptop previously, so have most of the RCA cables (and stereo mini plug adaptors which don't appear to be needed anymore), and have a long XLR cable for the mic.

Do I essentially just need two of these now to create the loopback?

http://www.parts-express.com//pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=090-285

Hopefully circuit city or someone in Canada has these.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, that will be the adapter to get a loopback connection.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, at Circuit City (who took over for Radio Shack here in Canada), those mono plugs at $7.99 each! Ouch!


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Now that I have the 1/4" adaptors, do I mute the Monitor Mix and Input level sliders of the mobilepre?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, muted the Monitor Mix and left input and left input gain and output volume as is. Hooked up the 1/4" plugs into the Ch2 in and out on the back of the card, and came up with this ... good to go I assume?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup, looks fine


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't know why this is, but it never fails, every single time I go back to try and use REW I run into "line too low" issues, or can't seem to recalibrate the sound card properly. I must be a moron because I could swear I'm doing the same things and yet run into issues.

In any event, here is a current mic calibration file I just ran, looks wrong. No idea what to do at this point?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

A couple questions. In the sound control panel, there is a "Playback" and "Recording" tab. Each of these tabs has a "Line 1/2" option for the M-Audio device. 

When calibrating the sound card, should the levels for either of these be on mute?

Post calibrating the sound card, should the levels for either of these be on mute?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is the Preferences tab while running a mic calibration...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

pbc said:


> In the sound control panel, there is a "Playback" and "Recording" tab. Each of these tabs has a "Line 1/2" option for the M-Audio device.
> 
> When calibrating the sound card, should the levels for either of these be on mute?
> 
> Post calibrating the sound card, should the levels for either of these be on mute?


Always mute Line In on the playback tab, otherwise the signal at line in is being fed straight back to the output, causing a feedback loop.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi John,

There doesn't appear to be a "line in" and "line out" on teh Playback tab, just a single "Line 1/2". If I mute that, no sound goes into the AVR?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

BTW, that funny sound card calibration was caused by my having the EMM-6 plugged into the M-Audio device. Once removed, the calibration seemed to work fine...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

"Line 1/2" on that screen just refers to the soundcard, so that should not be muted.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Not sure what else to mute as Line 1/2 is all that shows up in the Playback options?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

There is an input gain and output volume available in the MobilePre tab but don't believe those should be muted.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You said you got a good soundcard calibration, right? In that case you are good to go, no need to hunt around for things to mute


----------



## Cizonor (May 15, 2011)

Great discussion guys. Answered more than a few questions I had.


----------

